# Holden Ute Ad



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Neal will yawn when he sees this but this might interest you who dont live here... this is the equivalent of white van man for Aussies... Tho they do a 400bhp version... 

http://www.duncans.tv/2007/holden-evolution-ends-here


----------



## nursegladys (Aug 4, 2006)

Jon, shouldn't you be in bed or something :huh:

cool vehicle, totally unsuitable for the UK climate, I remember seeing a race series with these things going round a track, the mountain track, go up round and back down through a wicked series of bends, awesome :lol:


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Andy, the roads are awful here... in fact a 400bhp ute would probably make more sense in the UK... its the sports model of the range (it has 2/3rds the weight of the saloon lol)... same engine as the Monaro and it can be tuned by HSV to get more and power... same **** interior tho... LOL


----------



## Alexus (Apr 9, 2003)

Looked around the car yards while in Wellington, NZ last Christmas.

The new models are not cheap....but lots of grunt for your bucks.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

terrible web show but you get the Maloo.... 






Ive driven on of these... its fun... but not what id call 'fast' bizarrely...

here is an older model... you just wish hed stack it after a few mins... lol

http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=DBGLKysnNT0&...feature=related


----------



## ncon (Sep 14, 2005)

Right... now I am done yawning.

Jon, I have to say that this is (as I am sure you will agree) a totally pointless vehicle... personally, I really really really want one, but have no practical use for it at all. However, being a Holden driver already, I am well used to driving a vehicle held together with chewing gum and sticky tape.

The roads here, are, as you say appalling but could you just imagine a bunch of spotty council-estate 19yr olds in the UK getting hold of these things... it doesn't bear thinking about, esp when 400bhp is a stock model, I have read appalling stories about these things going to 600-700HP

Still, I am servicing my car tommorrow, so I might see if the nice man at the garage will let me test-drive one, just for fun......


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Neal, defo worth a drive but agree its a pointless vehicle... Holden are GM and I was trying to think of an analogy... well theyre like an underfunded Vauxhall. Lots of people here drive their products... but Ford is here too and offers the Falcon (new G series is out this week I think)... another V8 sport ute in that range too  As usual in most countries the locals buy the two brands about 50/50. We do have lots of Japanese cars here tho.... The Toyota Camry is the biggest selling car I think...

Ok so the sport ute, is a bit 'pointless'.... but its kinda kitchs cool... it grew out of the need for practical transport for builders etc. The USA got its 4x4s and we got Utes. When you start as a brickie thats fine, you use your tray and carry things when dressed in your dirty clothes, but as you progress and become foreman and then run your own business (and just run between jobs) you dont really carry stuff and you need to look better than your workers... hence the sports ute was born.

I have to say I have been tempted with one. The outgoing Holden model was havinga special model called the SSZ to run out its range. It had lots of goodies,heres the ad:

------------------------

"On sale from early October (2005) and available in limited numbers, the "SSZ" special editions are claimed to offer up to $6300 in extra features.

First up, the SSZ sedan adds leather seat trim with SSZ logo, premium performance brakes, a colour-coded SSZ instrument cluster, black centre-mounted oil and volt meters, 18-inch VZ Monaro wheels, rear park assist and Bluetooth compatibility.

Priced at $49,990 ($1300 less than the standard SS Commodoreâ€™s $51,290 sticker price), Holden says the Commodore SSZ sedan delivers $6300 of extra value. A total of 930 examples will initially be produced.

In addition to the SSZ sedanâ€™s extra features (but excluding rear park assist and Bluetooth), the SSZ Ute adds a colour-coded hard tonneau cover with twin aero forms, which are said to have been inspired by the Utester concept released in 2001.

SSZ Ute pricing is $40,940 - $300 less than the SS utilityâ€™s regular price â€" and Holden says this represents $6250 of extra value. A total of 1200 will initially be produced.

Finally, the SSZ Crewman features all of the SSZ Uteâ€™s extra gear - excluding 18-inch VZ Monaro wheels, premium performance rear brakes and the aero forms â€" for the same $47,190 price as Crewman SS.

Holden says this delivers $5250 of extra value and just 750 SSZ Crewmans will be produced.

Holden marketing director John Elsworth said premium performance brakes and leather seats were the most popular options among SS buyers.

"SS has long been Holdenâ€™s performance king and our SSZ editions make the cars even more tempting," Mr Elsworth said.

"The SSZ models have been designed to include the most appealing features to sports model enthusiasts.

"We also wanted to extend the concept across the three body styles because the SS models have been such fantastic winners in Ute and Crewman as well as the sedan.

"Similarly, we will offer the packs on all the usual SS colours to maximise buyer choice."

-------------------

I tried one of these, it had a 'normal V8' and was ok. Then the guy sent me out i the Maloo demonstrator... it was 'faster', bumpier (suspension too hard), and kinda fun until you looked round the cabin and relaised it had the same plastics etc as the base ute. The maloo is a $75,000+ car....

It will be interesting to see if Holden do unveil a new Monaro on the new VE range, if so that might be fun... and you guys will get those in the UK at least....

Anyway Neal... 19yr old spotty yoofs are our P platers... Ive never seen mods on cars on the scale we have em here. 1992 v8 Commodores with full on superchargers thru the bonnet, nissans with all the Nismo extras... Its car heaven if youre a hoon


----------



## ncon (Sep 14, 2005)

"Anyway Neal... 19yr old spotty yoofs are our P platers... Ive never seen mods on cars on the scale we have em here. 1992 v8 Commodores with full on superchargers thru the bonnet, nissans with all the Nismo extras... Its car heaven if youre a hoon"

Yes, but P-Platers here have mullets and gold chains (for everybody else's benefit, they really do. Jon will concur I am sure)

On the plus side, at least the Police have started conficating and crunching, some of those lads do take the p!ss a bit.

Agree with the whole Holden/Ford thing, I will never buy either again. While I reckon the V6 Aurion is best bang for your back (especially with Sports packs) I reckon we'll be getting a Scooby Forester (turbo, if I can persudae the 710 that the bonnet scoop is purely cosmetic!)


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

LOL, try going to outback Aus and laying bed at night in the motel (they donbt have hotels) whilst the local hoons raz their V8s up n down the main street... its cool for the first 10mins and then pees you right off as you need your sleep...







:lol:

I had a lift back from the city in a new Sport Aurion 2 weeks back, lovely mota. The Forester is cool Neal, why not get the Mitsu Evo? Just under the Luxury car tax bracket... very sweet ride 

Oh and may as well say on here... see you at 7:30 at the restaurant mate!


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Interesting vehicle, not really suited for city dwellers


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Saw a few when I was there last year, but how come I never saw any Kangaroos ???????

:lol:

B.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Depends where you go... Roo's are all over the place (outback) but you need to look. you wont see them in cities of course..... 

We have so many they started shooting them again this week...


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

JonW said:


> Depends where you go... Roo's are all over the place (outback) but you need to look. you wont see them in cities of course.....
> 
> We have so many they started shooting them again this week...


Big M was extremely disappionted she never saw one, I could live with one of those pickups, they look like they would be fun, a Corvette with luggage space.

:lol:


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

I had an EJ when I lived in Freo; God's teeth, I loved that car, big straight six side valve. I was so sad when I got stickered and it was diagnosed as terminally rusted... (did bend a bit in the rough).

My then wife said to me "You love that car more than me.."

I told her... "I love Fiat Pandas more than that"...


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

